
JavaScript: A Horror Story - douche
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/10/31/javascript-a-horror-story/
======
shakna
> Because we’re stuck with it.

> We’re all stuck with it.

> Stuck with JavaScript.

> Forever.

Save us wasm!

